# Redfish and mangrove snapper



## Gaven53 (May 9, 2016)

Around sundown the redfish come to life in the shallow water. Caught this
one Saturday and lost and even bigger one on the pylon yesterday using finger mullet.







Also a good bit of mangrove snapper getting pulled up on live shrimp.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job dude!! Little foggy that day huu?


----------



## Gaven53 (May 9, 2016)

Thanks! and i didn't want to post the kids' faces lol.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe a poltergeist ? 
Nice red tho, hope it wasn't possessed too.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Didn't want your wife to see that gal you were parked next to?


----------

